# Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Off-White show during Paris Fashion Week 28.02.2022 x14 Update



## brian69 (1 März 2022)

​


----------



## frank63 (1 März 2022)

*AW: Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Off-White show during Paris Fashion Week 28.02.2022 x4*

Danke für die nette Kendall.


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2022)

*AW: Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Off-White show during Paris Fashion Week 28.02.2022 x4*

Sehr schön :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 März 2022)

*AW: Kendall Jenner - walking the runway for Off-White show during Paris Fashion Week 28.02.2022 x4*

10x




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (1 März 2022)

Feines Update :thx:


----------



## Suicide King (1 März 2022)

Auch hier meinen Dank für die schöne Kendall.


----------



## Stoneweb (8 März 2022)

Thanks for these pics


----------



## Oberschwabe (18 Juli 2022)




----------

